# Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?



## wile (14 August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe ihr kann mir jemand einen Rat oder Antwort auf meine Frage geben:

und zwar würde mich interessieren, ob bei in einem WLAN an dem 3 Computer Zugang haben, die besuchten Internetseiten eines jeden PCs nachweisbar/erkennbar sind!? (von anderen PCs aus bzw. am Router)
Und wenn ja, wo und mit welchen Hilfsmitteln o.ä.?

Gruß und vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Felix1 (14 August 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*



wile schrieb:


> und zwar würde mich interessieren, ob bei in einem WLAN an dem 3 Computer Zugang haben, die besuchten Internetseiten eines jeden PCs nachweisbar/erkennbar sind!?


Die Frage ist erst mal, in welcher Beziehung Du zu diesen drei PCs stehst?
Bist Du Eigentümer?

Felix


----------



## Heiko (14 August 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Theoretisch ist alles möglich. Deswegen die grundsätzlich richtig, aber wenig hilfreiche Antwort: es kommt drauf an.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*



Felix1 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist erst mal, in welcher Beziehung Du zu diesen drei PCs stehst?
> Bist Du Eigentümer?
> 
> Felix



Ja, bin Eigentümer von allen PCs. Aber habe nicht direkt Zugriff auf alle PCs.
D.h. auf die anderen beiden kann ich nicht direkt einwirken (mich nicht dran setzten)

Danke für die Antworten schon mal!


----------



## wile (14 August 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ja, bin Eigentümer von allen PCs. Aber habe nicht direkt Zugriff auf alle PCs.
> D.h. auf die anderen beiden kann ich nicht direkt einwirken (mich nicht dran setzten)
> 
> Danke für die Antworten schon mal!


<- war meine Antwort, war nicht eingelogt, sorry :roll:


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Also m.E. ist es nicht Möglich, einen einzelnen PC eine Aktivität zuzuordnen.
Es sei denn, du hast nen Router, der Alles Loggt, so wie ich es habe.
Nur wie es Rechtlich aussieht, wenn alles ohne Einverständnis geloggt wird,
weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Felix1 (15 August 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ja, bin Eigentümer von allen PCs. Aber habe nicht direkt Zugriff auf alle PCs.
> D.h. auf die anderen beiden kann ich nicht direkt einwirken (mich nicht dran setzten)
> 
> Danke für die Antworten schon mal!



Ohne weitere Details kann Dir hier niemand helfen
Du bist zwar Eigentümer, hast aber keinen direkten Zugriff:scherzkeks:
Irgendwie passt das nicht.

Felix


----------



## wile (16 August 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Naja, also 3 PCs in der Familie und 3 Mitglieder haben einen eigenen PC der jeweils Passwort geschützt ist. Hoffe jetzt is es klar :roll:


----------



## TimTaylor (16 August 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Nun ja, das was du Vorhast, hört sich für mich nicht gut an.
denn: Zugriff auf Andere PCs ((von anderen PCs aus bzw. am Router))
ist ohne Zustimmung der Besitzer wohl nicht ganz erlaubt.
und wenn es deine Rechner sind, Hast doch bestimmt das Administrator
Passwort, sollte ja somit kein Problem darstellen, an die Verläufe zu kommen.
Ansonsten werde ich mich hüten, dir irgendwelche Ratschläge zu 
geben, wie man da rankommen könnte.


----------



## wahlhesse (16 August 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Wenn es sich um PCs von minderjährigen Kindern handelt, würde ich an Deiner Stelle stattdessen einen Proxy auf Deinem PC installieren, welcher alle Seitenzugriffe speichert. Allerdings muss dann Dein PC die ganze Zeit online bleiben. Alle Zugriffe auf das Internet von den anderen PCs laufen dann über den Proxy.

Normale Router speichern entweder gar nicht oder nur wenig Information über Aktivität der angeschlosenen PCs.

Inzwischen plädiere ich dafür, minderjährigen Kindern das Surfen nur bei Beaufsichtigung oder Vorschaltung eines Proxys, am besten mit Kinderschutzsoftware zu erlauben.

Wenn die anderen Familienmitglieder nicht minderjährig sind, würde ich komplett auf Überwachungsmassnahmen absehen,

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## TimTaylor (16 August 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Inzwischen plädiere ich dafür, minderjährigen Kindern das Surfen nur bei Beaufsichtigung oder Vorschaltung eines Proxys, am besten mit Kinderschutzsoftware zu erlauben.



Hier Empfehle ich immer wieder Gern: Parents Friend -die Sicherheitszentrale für den PC-
Hatten wir auch im Internet Cafe am Laufen, Vom BSI und Jugendamt der Stadt 
Empfohlen. 

aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es sich um die Rechner der Kinder Handelt
wäre es so, würde er als Administrator fungieren und hätte entsprechende
Rechte an den Maschinen. 
Ich vermute eher Geschwister etc.


----------



## wile (16 August 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Wem die PCs gehören ist vom Prinzip her egal.
Ich will auch auf KEINEN zugreifen oder ähnliches!!
Ich wollte nur wissen ob des rein theoretisch möglich ist und mehr nicht.


----------



## TimTaylor (16 August 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*



wile schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur wissen ob des rein theoretisch möglich ist und mehr nicht.



Ja.


----------



## Felix1 (16 August 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*



Felix1 schrieb:


> Ohne weitere Details kann Dir hier niemand helfen
> Du bist zwar Eigentümer, hast aber keinen direkten Zugriff:scherzkeks:
> Irgendwie passt das nicht.
> 
> Felix



Ich habe den Eindruck, dass wir uns hier im Kreise drehen:wall:

Felix


----------



## TimTaylor (18 August 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*



Felix1 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass wir uns hier im Kreise drehen:wall:
> 
> Felix



nö. ich behaupte nach wie vor, das er halt nur genau so im Netzwerk
Hängt wie die Anderen Rechner. somit hat er keinen Administrator zugang.
ergo geht es ihm auch nichts an wer wo surft.
Selbst wenn er Admin wäre, müsste er
1.) Sich die Erlaubnis der Nutzer einholen
2.) Schon einen Begründeten Verdacht haben, warum er das macht.

So, da er aber nun nur noch Fragte, ob es Generell möglich ist,
seit gesagt: Ja 

In diesem Sinne,

gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*



wile schrieb:


> Wem die PCs gehören ist vom Prinzip her egal.
> Ich will auch auf KEINEN zugreifen oder ähnliches!!



Ganz so egal ist es nicht, wem die PCs gehören. Zumindest nicht aus rechtlicher Sicht.
Achso, willst Du uns vielleicht sagen, dass von einem der anderen PCs auf Deinen zugegriffen wird oder er überwacht wird? Du bist also Opfer?


----------



## wile (28 September 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ganz so egal ist es nicht, wem die PCs gehören. Zumindest nicht aus rechtlicher Sicht.
> Achso, willst Du uns vielleicht sagen, dass von einem der anderen PCs auf Deinen zugegriffen wird oder er überwacht wird? Du bist also Opfer?



Ja um das ging es mir. Wie mein Computer im Netzwerk überwacht werden kann.


----------



## forencowboy (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig. Ich habe seit über einem halben Jahr Probleme mit meiner Kiste (Laptop).
Vor allem mit Internet.
Ich denke, dass ich meine Fritzbox und das WLAN gut gesichert habe.
Zumindest konnte trotzdem jemand auf meinen Rechner zugreifen und hat diverse Zugangsdaten ausspioniert.
Wurde nach und nach aus immer mehr Foren gesperrt und kann nicht mehr so viele Internetseiten öffnen.
Ich habe zwar alle Einstellungen neu gemacht und meine Festplatte formatiert und das Betreibssytem neu installiert.
Antivirenscanner mit NORTON, Karspersky, Trend Mode usw usw usw durchlaufen lassen.
Von vielen habe ich sogar Screenshots gemacht und abgespeichert.
Seit ich meine Kiste neu installiert habe versucht immer irgend ein Programm, Trojaner oder Wurm auf diverse Daten oder auf das Antivirenprogramm zugreifen zu wollen.

Wie kann man feststellen ob jemand sich unerlaubt in meine Fritzbox mit eingelockt hat oder mitsurft.

Mein Host ist bei einigen Internetseiten mittlerweile gesperrt.
Zumindest wurde dies dann angegeben.

In diversen Foren wurde mit meinem Account und IP üble Nachrichten verfasst. Auch zu Zeiten wo men Rechner aus war (zumindest denke ich das) und ich nicht mal zu Hause war.
Manchmal war morgens mein Rechenr auf Stand By obwohl ich sicher bin, dass ich ihn komplett runtergefahren habe.



Meine eigentliche Frage nach so viel Text:
Wie kann man feststellen ob sich weitere Rechner auf meinen Router eingeschossen haben?




forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Schau doch einfach mal, welche Adressen aus Deinem Subnet noch vergeben sind.


----------



## forencowboy (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Was ist ein Subnet?

Ich schaffe meinen Router / Fritzbox nur einzustellen wenn mir jemand sagt wie es geht.
Alleine habe ich das seltens gepackt.
Weil derjenige, der mir hilft, eine 7170 hat kann er mir nicht bei allem helfen, weil die Benutzeroberfläche anders ist.

Ich kann nicht mal meine eigene Fritzbox aufrufen, ohne Anweisung.



forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Dann empfehle ich zunächst mal das Studium der Bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## forencowboy (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Habe dies gefunden!

Ich habe die ganze Zeit auf meiner Fritzbox nach Subnetz gesucht.
Das Handbuch hilft mir da auch nicht weiter.


forencowboy


----------



## forencowboy (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Habe bei meiner Fritzbox keinen Zugang mehr gehabt. 
Weil mein alter Rechner Sylvesterabned geklaut wurde, mußte ich solange warten, bis beim neuen das Betriebssystem installiet war.

Bei Ereignisse in meiner Fritzbox wurden Verbindungen und Trennungen aufgezählt.
Selbst an den Tagen wo ich keinen Rechner mehr hatte und sogar nicht zu Hause war.

Mit meinem neuen Rechner konnte ich garnicht auf meine Fritzbox zugreifen.
Ob an der Einstellung was falsch war oder ich ausgesperrt wurde? Kein Ahnung.

Habe mir erst mal ein Netzwerkkabel gekauft und bin damit dann in die Fritzbox gekommen.
So konnte ich sehen, dass die Fritzbox genutzt wurde. Wie und Wann.

Habe dann WLAN deaktiviert.
Jetzt bin ich erst mal nur noch mit dem LAN-Kabel im Internet.


Beim MAC-Filter gibt es zwei Meinungen. Die einen sagen, dass es den Zugang dritter erschwert und ein IT Mensch sagte zu mir, dass man die MAC Adresse fälschen kann und somit den Filter umgehen kann.

Möchte jetzt hier eure Meinungen wissen.

Auf dauer wird das ständige abstöpseln des Netzwerkkabel vom Laptop nervig und die Klammer wird wieder mal irgendwann abbrechen.
Deshalb möchte ich wieder mit WLAN ins Netz.




forencowboy


----------



## Devilfrank (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Der IT-Mensch hat recht. Mit genügend Ausdauer kann man die MAC-Adresse der beteiligten WLAN-Geräte herausbekommen und ein nicht zugelassenes Gerät damit versehen, um doch Zugang zu bekommen. Trotzdem sollte dieser Filter als zusätzliche Maßnahme/ Hürde aktiviert bleiben.

Das Wichtigste ist jedoch, die Verschlüsselung des WLAN-Netzes. Hier bietet die Fritz!Box die derzeit stärkste Verschlüsselung WPA2 an. Wichtig hier ist die Komplexität des Netzwerk-Kennworts (Sonderzeichen, Buchstaben und Ziffern) und die Länge des Kennwortes. Je komplexer und je länger das Kennwort ist, umso geringer sind die Chancen (rein rechnerisch) dieses Kennwort (auch computergestützt) erraten zu können.

Weitere Informationen hier (englisch): Klick inklusive einen Passwortgenerator für sichere Passwörter.


----------



## forencowboy (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Kann die Fritzbox auch einen Trojaner oder Virus einfangen???????
Sorry der Frage. In letzter Zeit ist viel passiert mit Internet und meinem Laptop.
Denn dann würde ich schnellmöglichst einen neuen kaufen.



forencowboy:-?


----------



## Heiko (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Nichts ist unmöglich, das wäre mir aber bislang noch nicht untergekommen...


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

@ forencowboy

Konnte jemand einen AWV-Stick bei Dir in die Box stecken?

Stick in die Box, warten bis es nicht mehr blinkt und schon kannst Du mit einem anderen Rechner ins Netz.


----------



## forencowboy (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Ich denke nicht.
Wenn, dann nur wenn ich mit dem Laptop außer Haus war und dieser aus meinem Blickfeld war.
Weil mein Laptop WLAN-Fähig ist, habe ich deshalb so einen Stick selbst nicht verwendet.

Ist das denn so wichtig?



forencowboy


----------



## forencowboy (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Entschuldigung!
Habe die Frage mißverstanden.
An die Fritzbox kann eigentlich niemand ran. Dann müßte jemand einen Drittschlüßel von meiner Wohnung haben.



forencowboy


----------



## forencowboy (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Weil ich etwas schwer von Begriff bin. Hat es etwas gedauert bis ich WLAN eingestellt hatte. Zuvor hatte ich den dazugehörigen Stick verwendet.
Nachdem ich den nicht mehr brauchte, habe ich den dann verkauft.
An jemanden, der kein WLAN-Fähigen PC hat.



forencowboy


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei Dir ist.

Mit dem Stick mache ich unsere PCs WLan-fähig.


----------



## forencowboy (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

:wall::wall:

:wall::wall:


Ich glaub ich brech´ ab. Könnte also sein, dass jemand mit diesem Stick, den ich verkauft habe, auf meinen Router zugreifen konnte?!?

Wenn das so ist, wird mir auch so einiges klar. 
:wall:


forencowboy


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Ich glaub jetzt bist Du auf der richtigen Spur.


Alsonun noch einmal deutlich.

FritzBox wird eingerichtet per Zugang über einen Rechner, der mit Kabel verbunden ist.

Dann wenn dieser Rechner ins Internet kommt, wird der Stick  am USB-Anschluss in die Box gesteckt. Nach einer gewissen Zeit, wenn eine bestimmte LED - meist Info - nicht mehr leuchtet, wird der Stick zum nächsten netzwerkfähigen PC (welcher PC ist heute nicht netzwerkfähig) genommen. Software des Sticks aufspielen und Stick reinstecken, den Anweisungen folgen und - welche ein Wunder - plötzlich ist auch dieser PC im Netz.

Mit einer Einbindung in eine Arbeitsgruppe hat das nichts zu tun.

Tipp: Ändere Dein Zugangspasswort und schau mal wer in der Fritzbox unter WLAN alles auftaucht.

So habe ich etwa mitbekommen, dass bei mir jetzt auch ein I-Phone dran hängt.

Bitte keine weiteren Fragen zur Technik. Denn ich bin nur ein advanced DAU.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir die FritzBox zugelegt, weil alles so einfach ist.


----------



## forencowboy (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Solange ich WLAN deaktiviert habe kann ja nichts mehr weiter passieren.
Bevor ich beim Einstellen wieder dilitantische Fehler mache hole ich mir persönlichen Rat.


Danke für die Info.


forencowboy


----------



## forencowboy (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Besuchte Internetseiten nachweisbar - im WLAN?*

Der verkaufte Stick wäre schonmal eine Möglichkeit.
Aber ich kann nur nicht verstehen, dass man dadurch allein auf einen Rechner zugreifen kann, wenn einer im Router mitsurft.

Die massenreichen E-Mails von gefakten Bekannten mal ausgenommen!



forencowboy


----------

